# Driver Wanted



## Bporter (Aug 29, 2007)

Driver Wanted
Need Driver in North subs. of IL to drive GMC 2500 With 7 1/2 Western.
Min. 3years Exp.
Clean Driving Record 
Great Availability

If interested Let me 
Brian Porter
Reliable Snow Removal


----------

